# Constantly worrying



## Lou2 (Jan 13, 2003)

Dear Peter,
l hope you can help me. l am very upset all the time as l am always worrying that the baby is ok. l am just back from holiday with my husband and friends and whilst away l read an ariticle in the Daily Mail that ICSI treatment doubles the chance of birth defects. Do you know anything about this?
Also when l was away l thought since l was at my 12 week point it was safe enough to have two glasses of red wine at night. l knew before 12 weeks it wasn't and l certainly won't be having anymore as today l read that it is not safe and could cause problems. Now l am terribly upset that l may have caused harm to my baby. l was away for 2 weeks. Do you think the baby could be harmed? l have been so careful in everything else that l have done.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Lou2 said:


> Dear Peter,
> l hope you can help me. l am very upset all the time as l am always worrying that the baby is ok. l am just back from holiday with my husband and friends and whilst away l read an ariticle in the Daily Mail that ICSI treatment doubles the chance of birth defects. Do you know anything about this?
> 
> This is correct but the defects are minor so there is still really nothing to worry about.
> ...


----------



## Lou2 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Peter you have put my mind at ease. l am going to try my best to stop all my worrying.
Lou


----------

